
Berkshire Hathaway Lost $49.7B in First Quarter Stung by Coronavirus - samsonradu
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/02/business/berkshire-hathaway-warren-buffett.html
======
EricBurnett
It's worth re-reading Buffett's 2019 annual letter
([https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/2019ltr.pdf](https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/2019ltr.pdf)
; first page especially) in this context, as he was already warning against
over-reading oscillations in the value of their owned assets.

Now, it would be certainly interesting to know if Berkshire Hathaway would
deem this movement to be "other than temporary", and to look at the magnitude
of their writedown if so. But remember that they take a very long view - if
anything, we might see them to start deploying assets soon to buy up more
temporarily-devalued-but-financially-sound businesses to add to their
portfolio.

~~~
debian3
They cannot writedown, those are unrealized loss for stocks they own.

